# could, would, might



## Diddy

Hola!!! Estoy confundida con el uso del could, would y might.  Podrían explicarme la diferencia, y darme un ejemplo de cada uno?
Muchas gracias por su ayuda.


----------



## alexacohen

¿Cual es, exactamente, tu duda?
Porque no es tan sencillo explicarlo sin saber qué es lo que ya sabes y lo que no.
Por encima:
"Could" : la mayoría de las veces, se puede traducir como "yo podría, tú podrías" + el verbo que sea que lo acompañe. También como "(si) yo pudiera, tú pudieras", etc.

"Would" :  a grosso modo, se usa como condicional; tendrías que traducir el verbo en inglés como condicional en español.

"Might" :  es "podría", también. Con el sentido de  "es posible", "quizás", "tal vez". Y para pedir permiso.

No te sirven como reglas gramaticales, ni lo son. Pero a lo mejor te aclara algo.


----------



## Jazztronik

Con ejemplos igual lo ves más claro:

Si yo *pudiera* acudir a la fiesta, ella se *pondría* contenta.
If I *could* go to the party, she *would* be glad.

Si gritas, *podrías* despertar a alguien.
If you shout, you *might* wake up someone.


----------



## Diddy

alexacohen said:


> ¿Cual es, exactamente, tu duda?
> Porque no es tan sencillo explicarlo sin saber qué es lo que ya sabes y lo que no.
> Por encima:
> "Could" : la mayoría de las veces, se puede traducir como "yo podría, tú podrías" + el verbo que sea que lo acompañe. También como "(si) yo pudiera, tú pudieras", etc.
> 
> "Would" : a grosso modo, se usa como condicional; tendrías que traducir el verbo en inglés como condicional en español.
> 
> "Might" : es "podría", también. Con el sentido de "es posible", "quizás", "tal vez". Y para pedir permiso.
> 
> No te sirven como reglas gramaticales, ni lo son. Pero a lo mejor te aclara algo.


----------



## Diddy

Muchas gracias por sus explicaciones!!!!!,  me están ayudando a entender más ésto.


----------



## NewdestinyX

Diddy said:


> Hola!!! Estoy confundida con el uso del could, would y might.  Podrían explicarme la diferencia, y darme un ejemplo de cada uno?
> Muchas gracias por su ayuda.



El tema sobre el cual tienes dudas es grande.

Por lo general --

*can* = puede ("He can go today." = Él puede ir hoy)
*could* = podría ("He could be right" = Podría tener toda la razón)
*was able to* = pudo ("He was able to find it" = Pudo encontrarlo)
*would* [hacia el futuro desde el presente o pasado] = la forma condicional del verbo español ("He would love to come tonight." = Le encantaría venir esta noche)
*would* [cuando se refiere a una acción habitual en el pasado] = la forma pretérito imperfecto de verbo español. ("In those days he would play tennis" = En aquellos días jugaba ténis)
*might* [a veces] = podría ("It might rain today" = Podría llover hoy)
*might* [en su uso más común] = puede que... ("He might go" = Puede que vaya.)


----------



## Diddy

Con lo anterior, cuál traduccion sería la correcta:

Si pudiera vivir nuevamente mi vida......
 talvez podría ser:  If I *could* live my own life again....... 

ya que entiendo que could se traduce como "podría", pero en el caso de "pudiera", se puede usar también el "could"?

Gracias por su ayuda,


----------



## NewdestinyX

Diddy said:


> Con lo anterior, cuál traduccion sería la correcta:
> 
> Si pudiera vivir nuevamente mi vida......
> talvez podría ser:  If I *could* live my own life again.......
> 
> ya que entiendo que could se traduce como "podría", pero en el caso de "pudiera", se puede usar también el "could"?
> 
> Gracias por su ayuda,



Sí. Eso es. "Pudiera" es también 'could' en inglés -- por lo general. Añadiré 'pudiera' a mi lista de traducciones que te di.

Grant


----------



## NewdestinyX

Updated list:*

can* = puede ("He can go today." = Él puede ir hoy)
*could* = podría ("He could be right" = Podría tener toda la razón) | Si pudiera... (If I could do it again..." = Si pudiera hacerlo de nuevo)
*If ___ could* = Si pudiera... (If I could do it again..." = Si pudiera hacerlo de nuevo)
*was able to* = pudo ("He was able to find it" = Pudo encontrarlo)
*would* [hacia el futuro desde el presente o pasado] = la forma condicional del verbo español ("He would love to come tonight." = Le encantaría venir esta noche)
*would* [cuando se refiere a una acción habitual en el pasado] = la forma pretérito imperfecto de verbo español. ("In those days he would play tennis" = En aquellos días jugaba ténis)
*might* [a veces] = podría ("It might rain today" = Podría llover hoy)
*might* [en su uso más común] = puede que... ("He might go" = Puede que vaya.)


----------



## Bilbo Baggins

NewdestinyX said:


> *might* [en su uso más común] = puede que... ("He might go" = Puede que vaya.)


This is a construct for expressing probability? "Poder que + subjunctive"?


----------



## Diddy

NewdestinyX said:


> Updated list:
> 
> *can* = puede ("He can go today." = Él puede ir hoy)
> *could* = podría ("He could be right" = Podría tener toda la razón) | Si pudiera... (If I could do it again..." = Si pudiera hacerlo de nuevo)
> *If ___ could* = Si pudiera... (If I could do it again..." = Si pudiera hacerlo de nuevo)
> *was able to* = pudo ("He was able to find it" = Pudo encontrarlo)
> *would* [hacia el futuro desde el presente o pasado] = la forma condicional del verbo español ("He would love to come tonight." = Le encantaría venir esta noche)
> *would* [cuando se refiere a una acción habitual en el pasado] = la forma pretérito imperfecto de verbo español. ("In those days he would play tennis" = En aquellos días jugaba ténis)
> *might* [a veces] = podría ("It might rain today" = Podría llover hoy)
> *might* [en su uso más común] = puede que... ("He might go" = Puede que vaya.)


----------



## Diddy

Veamos si ya voy entendiéndolo.  Traduciendo las siguientes oraciones:

Si *pudiera* ir de compras,* podría* comprar tu camisa.
If I *could* go shopping, I *could *buy your shirt

Si yo *pudiera* ir de compras, te *compraría *la camisa.
If I *could *go shopping, I *would buy* you the shirt.

Si voy de compras, te *puedo* comprar la camisa.
If I go shopping, *I can* buy you the shirt. 

Si voy the compras, te *podré* comprar la camisa.
If I go shopping, I *will be able* to buy you  the shirt. 

Yo *podría *comprar tu camisa hoy.
*I might* buy your shirt today. or  
I *could *buy your shirt today.  

Espero que así sea................Muchas gracias por su ayuda!!!!!


----------



## NewdestinyX

Diddy said:


> Veamos si ya voy entendiéndolo.  Traduciendo las siguientes oraciones:


 
Si *pudiera* ir de compras,* podría* comprar tu camisa.
If I *could* go shopping, I *could *buy your shirt  *Sí -- pero un poco mejor sería: If I could go shopping,
I would be able to buy your shirt. Si pudiera + podría = If (I/he/she) could + (I/he/she) would be able to -- por lo general.*

Si yo *pudiera* ir de compras, te *compraría *la camisa.
If I *could *go shopping, I *would buy* you the shirt.  *Perfecto.*

Si voy de compras, te *puedo* comprar la camisa.
If I go shopping, *I can* buy you the shirt.  *Perfecto.*

Si voy the compras, te *podré* comprar la camisa.
If I go shopping, I *will be able* to buy you  the shirt.  *Perfecto.*

Yo *podría *comprar tu camisa hoy.
*I might* buy your shirt today. or   *(Esto sería: Puede que compre tu camisa hoy.)*
I *could *buy your shirt today.  
*Opino que es importante, como un estudiante, que aprendas los usos más comunes -- antes que nada más.
"Might" casi siempre -- es 'puede que + subjuntivo'. Poder, en español = la habilidad física, capacidad o los recursos para hacer algo.. ¿no?. En inglés -- eso es 'can/could'. Sin embargo "might" = la posibilidad para hacer algo -- lo cual es 'puede que..' en español. A medida que aprendas -- acostúmbrate a usar solo "might" o "may" como la traducción de "puede que".

Espero que eso tenga sentido para ti. Y pregunta lo que quieras. Estamos disponibles para ayudar. Mi español no es perfecto -- pero puedo intentar enseñar en español.. ;-)

Un saludo,
Grant*


----------



## NewdestinyX

Bilbo Baggins said:


> This is a construct for expressing probability? "Poder que + subjunctive"?



Actually for expressing "possibility", which is a little different -- and yes, Bilbo -- it's a very common one in Spanish. It's actually the _most_ common way Spanish translates English's: may/might do something. Tal vez and Quizás = maybe -  in English and that is not exactly the same as may/might. So ['puede que' + the subjunctive] is your best 'go to' translation for 'may/might' for possibility. Getting  used to the wording in Spanish from the English is a bit tricky, though..

Puede que vaya. = literally: It can be that he goes = He might go. ("Puede que" is short for 'puede ser que')

Into the past it's even a little trickier wording but that should go into a new thread of we want to discuss it.

Grant


----------



## Diddy

Mil gracias a todos por su ayuda y a NewdestinyX por las explicaciones tan detalladas y su paciencia.  Seguramente estaré enviando *muchas* consultas en los diferentes "threads", ya que siempre han sido de gran utilidad.
Saludos,


----------



## the blonde

**
*"Might" casi siempre -- es 'puede que + subjuntivo'. Poder, en español = la habilidad física, capacidad o los recursos para hacer algo.. ¿no?. En inglés -- eso es 'can/could'. Sin embargo "might" = la posibilidad para hacer algo -- lo cual es 'puede que..' en español. A medida que aprendas -- acostúmbrate a usar solo "might" o "may" como la traducción de "puede que".* 
Esta parte fue muy clara...podrías describir lo mismo para WOULD??

Gracias!


----------



## Ynez

Yo lo simplificaría de otro modo:

MAY --> puede que
MIGHT --> podría

WOULD es el más fácil de todos, the blonde, siempre es el CONDICIONAL: cantaría, iría, vendría, diría, bebería...........bueno, WOULD + verbo.

I *would explain* it better if I could.
Te lo *explicaría* mejor si pudiera.


----------



## the blonde

Ynez!!!

No sabes como te agradezco...fuiste super practic@ y clar@..

Gracias otra vez!


----------



## NewdestinyX

the blonde said:


> *"Might" casi siempre -- es 'puede que + subjuntivo'. Poder, en español = la habilidad física, capacidad o los recursos para hacer algo.. ¿no?. En inglés -- eso es 'can/could'. Sin embargo "might" = la posibilidad para hacer algo -- lo cual es 'puede que..' en español. A medida que aprendas -- acostúmbrate a usar solo "might" o "may" como la traducción de "puede que".*
> 
> Esta parte fue muy clara...podrías describir lo mismo para WOULD??
> 
> Gracias!



A ver.. 'would' de inglés es más difícil.. porque lo usamos para muchas situaciones. Creo que esto es la manera más fácil que se puede explicar..

1-La condicional de castellano (aría/ería/iría) = 'would' + infinitivo (desnudo/esencial)

2-El pretérito imperfecto cuando significa 'solía+inf' y no cuando significa información de fondo = 'would' + infinitivo (desnudo/esencial)
ej. Mi padre y yo jugábamos tenis.. = My father and I would play tennis.
Pero--Cuando era niño.... = When I 'was' a child... (y no 'would be')

"Would" también puede expresar "decidir hacer algo después de determinar que uno está disponible"
Ej. John said he 'would' (=will) come tomorrow and help me. = 'ha querido ir y irá' o 'ha decidido ir y irá'

"Wouldn't" puede expresar "negarse a hacer algo por cualquier razón".
Ej. No matter what I said he _wouldn't_ do it. = Dijera lo que dijera él _no quiso_ hacerlo/_se negó a_ hacerlo_/no iba a_ hacerlo.

Espero que eso te ayude,
Grant


----------



## Ynez

NewdestinyX said:


> 3. "Would" también puede expresar "decidir hacer algo después de determinar que uno está disponible"
> *Ej. John said he 'would' come tomorrow and help me*.
> 
> 
> 4. "Wouldn't" puede expresar "negarse a hacer algo por cualquier razón".
> *Ej. No matter what I said he wouldn't do it.*



*3* is normally the same in Spanish:

John dijo que *vendría* mañana a ayudarme.

*4* puede ser:
Dijera lo que dijera no había manera de que él lo hiciera.

But this is too much for the blonde right now  She must first know the normal meaning, which is *WOULD CLEAN = LIMPIARÍA*.


----------



## duncandhu

Si alguien ya ha mencionado esto, le pido disculpas:

Could también es "podía/podías/podíamos/etc", o sea "can" en pasado.
Pero fíjate que esto cuando la acción es habitual.

I could run fast when I was young
I could play the piano many years ago, but now I can't remember how.

Para acciones determinadas, se usa "was/were able to" or "to manage"

"I was able to get out of the building before the fire spread."
"I managed to get out of the building..."

Espero que esto te ayude
Duncan


----------



## the blonde

> 2-El pretérito imperfecto cuando significa 'solía+inf' y no cuando significa información de fondo = 'would' + infinitivo (desnudo/esencial)
> ej. Mi padre y yo jugábamos tenis.. = My father and I would play tennis.
> Pero--Cuando era niño.... = When I 'was' a child... (y no 'would be')
> 
> "Would" también puede expresar "decidir hacer algo después de determinar que uno está disponible"
> Ej. John said he 'would' (=will) come tomorrow and help me. = 'ha querido ir y irá' o 'ha decidido ir y irá'
> 
> "Wouldn't" puede expresar "negarse a hacer algo por cualquier razón".
> Ej. No matter what I said he _wouldn't_ do it. = Dijera lo que dijera él _no quiso_ hacerlo/_se negó a_ hacerlo_/no iba a_ hacerlo.


 

A ver si es correcto lo que voy a decir:

jugábamos no es = played?  (o me estoy haciendo un lio barbaro)
por otro lado...por que es igual al "will", se puede usar cualquiera de los 2 y estar diciendo lo mismo?
(perdon por ser tan reiterativa...pero me cuesta entender los conceptos del xq?)

Ynez, tu explicacion la entendi...ahora con esto es como que se me desbarataron los conceptos...

Por ejemplo estas 2 oraciones:

No you wouldn't have to lie to me 
If you would only let me go 
(no tendrias que mentirme si lo que quieres es dejarme ir? ó
no debiste mentirme y solo dejarme ir?)

y perdon por ser tan de piedra...(jeje)


----------



## Ynez

> No you wouldn't have to lie to me
> If you would only let me go



It's difficult to understand 100% something out of context, but here is my version. I hope some native speaker can tell you better.


No me tenías que haber mentido
Si solo me dejaras en paz... = Déjame en paz


----------



## the blonde

Ynez said:


> It's difficult to understand 100% something out of context, but here is my version. I hope some native speaker can tell you better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It´s difficult for me too, I can´t understand the concept ...or when to use either...
> 
> No pense que era tan complicado...tendré que ahondar mas en el tema...
> 
> haaaa!!! se me parte el cráneo....
> 
> agradezco realmente la disposicion de todos uds!
> 
> Ynez me ayudas un montonazo!
Click to expand...


----------



## the blonde

NewdestinyX said:


> A ver.. 'would' de inglés es más difícil.. porque lo usamos para muchas situaciones. Creo que esto es la manera más fácil que se puede explicar..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exactamente! lo usan para muchas situaciones...
> Me ayuda mucho que sea tu lengua nativa...porque no quiero equivocarme y decir una barbaridad! jeje
> 
> Lo que se me hace complicado entender es,
> 
> "Would" trabaja como "comodin" de otros tiempos verbales?
> En el sentido que pueda utilizarlo sin caer en el error de conjugar mal una oracion.
> 
> Se entiende verdad??
> 
> Me es muy util y valida tu opinion. Te agradezco infinitamente.!!
Click to expand...


----------



## NewdestinyX

the blonde said:


> Exactamente! lo usan para muchas situaciones...
> Me ayuda mucho que sea tu lengua nativa...porque no quiero equivocarme y decir una barbaridad! jeje


Jamás una barbaridad, Blonde..  No te preocupes..



> Lo que se me hace complicado entender es, "Would" trabaja como "comodin" de otros tiempos verbales?


Entiendo por qué creerías ('would' think) eso. Pero el problema es sencillamente que el castellano tiene tantas más conjugaciones 'distintas' que el inglés. El castellano en muchas maneras es un idioma más preciso. Uds. tienen la habilidad para especificar sin ambigüedad.  Pero intentá pensar que el inglés es más fácil. "por menos palabras". ¿Presentaste una duda en este post? Si sí, no lo he entendido.

Grant


----------



## the blonde

Jamás una barbaridad, Blonde..  No te preocupes.. (gracias Grant!!)


> Pero intentá pensar que el inglés es más fácil. "por menos palabras".


 
¿Presentaste una duda en este post? Si sí, no lo he entendido. (acá seria.."si es sí, no lo he entendido, ó no lo entendí) asi sumas algo de español "argentino" jejeje

Grant:
Nada mas claro que lo que acabas de decir...aunque no lo creas, me acabas de contestar mi duda..

No es tan complicado entonces, no debo pensar en español tratando de traducir al inglés.
Tengo que aprender a pensar en ingles!

Thanks!!!!


----------



## NewdestinyX

the blonde said:


> (acá seria.."si es sí, no lo he entendido, ó no lo entendí) asi sumas algo de español "argentino" jejeje


Ah... "si es sí..." gracias!! Y mi castellano lo han influenciado los españoles..  -- quienes preferirían 'he entendido' en vez de 'entendí' en esa oración. Pero muchísimas gracias por las correcciones.. Me encantan las sugerencias y correcciones.



> Grant:
> Nada mas claro que lo que acabas de decir...aunque no lo creas, me acabas de contestar mi duda..
> 
> No es tan complicado


Bueno.. Me alegro.



> entonces, no debo pensar en español tratando de traducir al inglés.
> Tengo que aprender a pensar en ingles!


 -- pues... siempre les enseño a mis estudiantes -- que -- es importante, al principio, que se base el idioma que aprenden en su idioma materno -- y entonces -- después de la gramática uno puede empezar a pensar en el idioma 2da.. Especialmente los 'adultos'. Un adulto no puede pensar en el idioma 2da inmediatamente.. No funciona.. ¿Los niños? - Sí.. Pero no los adultos. Toma tu tiempo. Leé mucho.. sobre la gramática y libros de ficción.

Divertite en el proceso,
Grant


----------



## olcountrylawyer

*could* = (también) podía, pudo, etc. 



NewdestinyX said:


> El tema sobre el cual tienes dudas es grande.
> 
> Por lo general --
> 
> *can* = puede ("He can go today." = Él puede ir hoy)
> *could* = podría ("He could be right" = Podría tener toda la razón)
> *was able to* = pudo ("He was able to find it" = Pudo encontrarlo)
> *would* [hacia el futuro desde el presente o pasado] = la forma condicional del verbo español ("He would love to come tonight." = Le encantaría venir esta noche)
> *would* [cuando se refiere a una acción habitual en el pasado] = la forma pretérito imperfecto de verbo español. ("In those days he would play tennis" = En aquellos días jugaba ténis)
> *might* [a veces] = podría ("It might rain today" = Podría llover hoy)
> *might* [en su uso más común] = puede que... ("He might go" = Puede que vaya.)


----------



## NewdestinyX

olcountrylawyer said:


> *could* = (también) podía, pudo, etc.


Si pero solo al referirse a 'habilidades fisicales' o 'recursos suficiente para hacer algo'. 

Cuando pudo/podía se refieren a 'la posibilidad para hacer algo' -- se tienen que traducir al inglés como: could have + PP

Porque 'could' no puede transmitir al pasado (de posibildad) sin 'have + PP'.

De manera que cuando la transmisión es sobre la posibilidad de hacer algo --
Podía haberlo hecho = He could have done it.
Pudo haberlo hecho = He could have done it.
Lo pudo hacer = He could have done it
Lo podía hacer = He could have done it.

Es solo con respecto a habilidad física y recursos suficiente donde se puede traducir 'pudo y podía' a 'could' en inglés.

El podía correr rápido. = He could run fast (in those days).
-but-
Podía intentar más duro. = I could have tried harder. (sobre el pasado)
Podría intentar más duro = I could try harder. (hacia el futuro)

Bueno verte, OldCountry.. 

Grant


----------



## charlotteauchocolat

Veo que este hilo es del 2009..
Pero por si acaso alguien supiera contestarme 4 años después (jejeje):


¿Cuál es la diferencia entre *was able to* y *could have + verbo*?

- He was able to do it.
- He could have done it.


(He querido seguir en este hilo, porque al fin de cuentas, tiene mucho que ver.)


Muuuuchas gracias!


----------



## Teena

charlotteauchocolat said:


> Veo que este hilo es del 2009..
> Pero por si acaso alguien supiera contestarme 4 años después (jejeje):
> 
> 
> ¿Cuál es la diferencia entre *was able to* y *could have + verbo*?
> 
> - He was able to do it.
> - He could have done it.
> 
> 
> (He querido seguir en este hilo, porque al fin de cuentas, tiene mucho que ver.)
> 
> 
> Muuuuchas gracias!



Recibi un correo y me acorde de mi pregunta que hice hace anos) 

He was able to do it - Lo pudo hacer. (lo logro)  Tambien, algo como He was able to write - El podia/pudo escribir
He could have done it - Podria haberlo hecho (no lo hizo)  He could have written - Podria haber escrito (no lo hizo)


----------

